# quick question to kill my fish



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

Hes been suffering pretty bad for a few weeks and want to put him out of his misery. Whats the most humane way of doing so. I have no of the clove oil stuff.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A quick sharp blow to the head. It's one of the most humane methods of euthanasia after chemical overdose as if done correctly, it's instant and the fish is dead before its brain processes anything.

I wrap my bettas up in a damp cloth to keep them calm, and then use a hammer. The cloth also makes it a lot less harder to do. 

I'm not fond of freezing or of putting tropical fish into iced water to 'shock them to death'. I can see both of these scenarios causing stress and possible pain to your fish as death does not occur instantly.


----------



## Princebetta (Feb 28, 2011)

I cant pull myself to smash my fish.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Clove oil, then add vodka.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

why do you know how to kill a fish??!?!?!?!


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Because sometimes they arent curable and were 100% sure and they are obviously suffering so instead of letting them sit there suffering we end it. Also some breeders have to kill unwanted/deformed fish from their fry tanks.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Well... you can always ask an older family member to help, you can explain the situation to them, but many people can't bring themselves to let anyone else euthanize their fish either.

If you can't get the clove oil method, and you can't euthanize in any of these methods, do you best to make him as comfortable as possible... clean, warm water, tannins from oak or indian almond leaves, lower water level so he doesn't have to struggle to swim... Make his last few days as comfortable as he can possibly have it so he can pass peacefully in a safe comfortable home..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i was never able to euth my fish, so i made them comfortable and made their suffering(if they were suffering) as minimal as possible. their last few days(or, in Caroline's case, month... poor gal....) was amazing.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i can't kill an animal . period.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to do it...once and i wouldnt wanna ever have to do it again. I thought of it as how you put a suffering dog to sleep, only we dont have those same useful methods for fish so much. =/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can always ask at a veterinary clinic if they will euthanize your fish for you.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

I could not kill a fish.... I just could not.... I wouldn't let myself...... What I would do his change his water every day and keep the water warm and continue with any treatment.... Because Miracles can happen.....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> i can't kill an animal . period.


Sometimes it is crueler to keep an animal alive than to put them out of their misery. I know that some people love animals as if they were human, but suffering from a terminal illness is one of the lines that separate humans from animals. A human can live through an terminal illness and all the suffering that comes with it because a human knows that even if the hope was in vain, at less the battle was well fought. Animals merely survive until an illness inevitably kills them. There is a difference between living with an illness until the bitter end and surviving an illness until the bitter end arrives. That difference is the reason why people know how to kill fish, dogs, cats, and every other type of pet. 

It's isn't pleasant to think about, but humanely killing a suffering animal is more merciful than allowing the suffering continue.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job explaining it Snowy, i agree 100%, i was feeling a bit bothered by some reactions of it since i had to do this myself once before. 
Its not cruel, its completely the opposite.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

I could not kill my fish.....I'd give him a version of hospice care suitable for fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know there was one way (I have no idea about it I have never done it) is putting them in the freezer which apparently slows down their metabolism and have them fall asleep?  but no idea about that...

I have heard clove oil and vodka is the best, and most humane. Clove oil acts like a sedative, so there is zero pain, and is probably better then anything else. Clove oil, is often used for big fish who need surgery (like tumors on a koi).
Yeah I don't think I could smash my fish with a hammer -.- I don't care if they don't feel it I think I'd be the one feeling it lol...


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

@Punki 
Thanks. I don't like the idea of humanely ending an animals suffering. I know I can handle the emotional sadness better than my pet can handle the physical suffering. It's just one of the responsibilities a pet owner has to face.  

@Sena Hansler
Freezing doesn't work for bettas because they are tropical fish. A lot of cold water fish can hibernate and freezing triggers their hibernation cycle before they feel the pain of freezing to death. Since bettas don't hibernate, freezing isn't humane for them. 

Now I'm off to a happier topic. The OP has more than enough answers by now anyway.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

All the excitement happens while I was sleeping.

Anyway, as the OP mentioned, they have no clove oil. I suggested essentially the only other humane way of euthanising fish unless you seek veterinary assistance. While I hate doing it, it's selfish of me to let my pets linger because I'm uncomfortable. 

These are the most humane ways of euthanasia as outlined by the AVMA

_"Presently, the AVMA accepts the following methods of euthanasia as humane for fish: pithing/brain destruction, CO2, injection of sodium pentobarbital, immersion in tricane methane sulfonate, immersion in benzocaine hydrochloride, immersion in 2-phenoxyethanol, anesthesia followed by decapitation/pithing, and decapitation w/pithing._"

Unfortunately, we have no way of knowing the extent to which fish can feel pain and fear. I would rather euthanise a week too early than a second too late. It's my responsibility as a pet owner to ensure the best quality of life I can for my pets, but when that quality deteriorates, it's also my responsibility to provide an end to their suffering.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Humanely euthanizing a pet is the final act of love IMO. I myself would rather be put to sleep than lay suffering for an indeterminate amount of time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ooookay so the advice given to me (because my male survived a surprise poisoning??) about freezing is for goldfish. How annoying x.x lol. And well, like people have said try giving him the best darn time of what's left in his life


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Apparently freezing causes the blood to crystallize, which is a very painful process. It's regarded as inhumane by the AVMA. 

The difficulty in not choosing to euthanise, is that some fish can linger on for a very low time with a declining quality of life. That to me personally, is unacceptable. 

I had a fish that would sit with his spine bent on the bottom of the tank. For an animal, being immobilised like that where there's no escape from predators, must be a horrible feeling. It's also why fish often don't show any outward signs of disease until it's advanced enough to be seriously jeopardising their health. 

I made the sad decision to euthanise my fish as he had already suffered through a couple of treatments and felt it was for the best. I have no doubts he would have lingered in that state for quite a while as he was otherwise healthy and eating.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

SnowySurface said:


> Sometimes it is crueler to keep an animal alive than to put them out of their misery. I know that some people love animals as if they were human, but suffering from a terminal illness is one of the lines that separate humans from animals. A human can live through an terminal illness and all the suffering that comes with it because a human knows that even if the hope was in vain, at less the battle was well fought. Animals merely survive until an illness inevitably kills them. There is a difference between living with an illness until the bitter end and surviving an illness until the bitter end arrives. That difference is the reason why people know how to kill fish, dogs, cats, and every other type of pet.
> 
> It's isn't pleasant to think about, but humanely killing a suffering animal is more merciful than allowing the suffering continue.


Exactly, I used to work in a boarding facility and I have seen what keeping an animal alive that should be dead already can do to them. Animals that can't get up and urinate on themselves and are constantly in pain, and the owners just keep giving them narcotic pain medication and keep them alive anyway. The owner is to selfish to do what's right for the animal. Nature would never allow that to happen that's what predators are for..... 
I say...if the animal cannot survive on it's own anymore, it's time to put them down. Leave them with their dignity and pride and don't make them suffer, just so you don't have to feel the pain of losing a pet you love. 
Doing the RIGHT thing is often not the easiest thing to do.
Just my O2 cents.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

If you can't euthanize fish because you squemish, get over it. If they are truelly suffering with an illness they can't get over( Extreme Dropsy, Exteremely Advanced Fin Rot that's rottin away the body, etc.) it's best to euthanize them. I know it's hard, but if you truelly love your fish, it's really for the best.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I think some people should tone it down a bit. I am all for those who can euthanise and for those who can't and make their fish as comfortable as possible. To even say a person is not a great owner because they can't intentionally inflict death on their fish is not acceptable. I can't do it, but the amount of time, money, love and care I put into my adopted animals shows I am an excellent owner. I have had pets euthanised, and pets that have passed at home in comfort. You cannot compare other animals to fish, as all vets can euthanise any animal. Not many will euthanise fish, and you can never know which is done properly. This is a very grey scale situation.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree Pit, at first i was feeling a bit pushed out because i did euthanize my girl and i felt like i was being judged as cruel, either ways, give the best lives possible!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Let's just try and help the OP and not turn this into a debate on euthanasia. If you want to discuss that, start a new thread.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

When I had to put Sir Lefty down, I put water in the freezer and got it so it was below freezing. Then I dropped him in and he was gone in less than a second. If I had had money for clove oil and vodka, I would have done it that way, but I don't think the suffering was too great since it worked so quickly. I'm sorry your fish is so sick. It was super difficult for me when I had to put him down, but I know it was the best thing for him, even if it made me sad. Sometimes it's the only option left.Good luck in whatever method you choose. I'm sorry for your loss in advance. =(


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^ Sweeda, This is what I had to do for my goldfish. They were so badly covered in fungus and floating, I knew they wouldn't make it the next couple of hours. IMO, I prefer the freezing method- you just have to get it super, super cold so they don't suffer.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Now Goldfish it is actually fine to freeze if you do it pretty slowly. (i.e fridge then freezer) Because they are colwater, they will slow down and start to hybernate like when a pond freezes, then they hybernate and die in their sleep. Actually, they can wake up, but if done really slowly. So don't do that.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Punki said:


> I agree Pit, at first i was feeling a bit pushed out because i did euthanize my girl and i felt like i was being judged as cruel, either ways, give the best lives possible!


I think it is cruel to allow an animal to live and suffer. Keeping a dying animal while making it as "comfortable" as possible is just a selfish act done to satisfy the owner, not an act of humanity. There is little worse then making the decision to euthanize a loved pet whether it is a dog, cat, or fish or anything else but one thing that is worse is watching them die a long lingering death.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have always let mine die on their own. I'm afraid of doing something wrong and end up making things worse.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I never had to do it with a fish...they do a good job of it on their own. 



And I make my 15 year old bury them in the woods. I don't handle death well, even at my age.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that what ever the owner does fortheir baby is best. Everyone of here is the momma/ or daddy to one (or more) magnificent fish. If you have the heart to put them down, then good. But if not, it's not like they love their fish any less. So is either one worse? No, both sides are
Just being the best possible parent.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Very much so, as long as they have a loving caring life, how they go is much less important in my mind. Try every treatment, give them as much attention as possible, love them when they are here, help the best you can, and miss them when they move on and your a wonderful owner  I really think the lsight debate started simply because of the wording of this threads title "kill my fish" sounds cruel and not very heartfelt but i doubt it was meant that way. All of n this thread are very special to one or more little fishy friends out there and im sure they understand whatever choice we make.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Oops....I didn't think my comment would derail the thread this much I just didn't want the OP to feel like he was murdering his fish. T_T 

Since Princebetta doesn't want to kill his fish himself with a hammer (which is fine) and has no clove oil, then that doesn't leave many options. There are vets who will help a fish owner put down a dying fish humanely. If the OP is near an aquatic vet, then that is a possibility. Since I'm not near a vet who cares for fish, then I would probably call my Dad and ask if he has time to smash my fish with a hammer. If Princebetta does have a relative who would help him, then that would be the best bet. Especially since the relative can also give emotional support berfore, during, and after.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Very true. That's a good idea  I wasn't sure about the freezing method - but guess it does work for those who hibernate, like the goldfish - sometimes though, it'll end up being a method (I wonder if they did tests about what ways were the best and less painful for bettas?) for some people... But yeah if you could've gotten a family member or something it'd be best


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont keep clove oil either, but most kitchens have whole cloves for cooking, yes? What i do is make a sort of very strong tea out of the cloves, wait for it to cool down to room temp, and them put the fish in that. 

Once the fish is completely asleep/paralyzed what have you, i then take a cup of near boiling water (it comes out of my tap like this, you may have to put it in the microwave to get it like that) and then very gently scoop the fish from the clove 'tea' and drop it in the hot water. Death is instant, and they dont feel a thing because of the cloves. 

If you cannot do this yourself, ask a relative to do it, just set everything up for them, and make sure they know how to tell that the betta is completely asleep/paralyzed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Leeniex said:


> I never had to do it with a fish...they do a good job of it on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine too.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a very sick girl, no clove oil, I felt so guilty, but I just couldn't do any of the other methods for euthanizing. 

It's understandable to want to put them out of their misery, and even more understandable to not have the heart to do something like that.

RIP in a place with warm water, all the plants to hide in and bloodworms you can gobble lost fishies.


----------

